# ED Remote Coders



## lizl (Feb 19, 2014)

WANTED:  REMOTE CODERS



-ED Facility 

-ED  Inpatient  Facility / RHIA -RHIT

-ED Facility  / experience injections , observation , and infusion.

-Outpatient Surgery / Sameday Surgery

-Hospitalist
-NICU/PICU- including Intensive Care, Critical Care and normal E&M Coding



Coders must have 3yrs. experience and a certification of a CPC or equivalent.

Qualified Candidates please send resume to:  shannon@edelbergcodes.com



Thank you , we greatly appreciate it!!!









Best Regards,



Shannon Burdett

Project Coordinator

Edelberg & Associates

Reduce Risk. Increase Value.

Email: shannon@edelbergcodes.com

Web: www.edelbergcodes.com


----------

